# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë shqiptarë >  Millosh Gjergj Nikolla (Migjeni)

## ILovePejaa

*Poema e Mjerimit * 

Kafshatë që s'kapërdihet asht, or vlla, mjerimi,
kafshatë që të mbetë në fyt edhe të ze trishtimi
kur shefftyra të zbeta edhe sy tëjeshilta
që të shikojnë si hije dhe shtrijnë duert e mpita
edhe ashtu të shtrime mbrapa teje mbesin
të tanëjetën e vet derisa të vdesin.
E mbi ta n'ajri, si në qesendi,
therin qiellën kryqat e minaret e ngurta,
profetënt dhe shejtënt në fushqeta të shumngjyrta
shkëlqejnë. E mjerimi mirfilli ndien tradhti.

Mjerimi ka vulën e vet të shëmtueme;
asht e neveritshme, e keqe, e turpshme;
balli që e ka, syt që e shprehin,
buzët që më kot mundohen ta mshefin -
janë fëmitë e padijes e flitë e përbuzjes,
të mbetunat e flliqta rreth e përqark tryezës
mbi të cilën hangri darkën një qen e pamshirshëm
me bark shekulluer, gjithmon i pangishëm.
Mjerimi s'ka fat. Por ka vetëm zhele,
zhele fund e maje, flamujt e një shprese
të shkymë dhe të coptuem me të dalun bese.

Mjerimi tërbohet në dashuni epshore.
Nëpër skaje t'errta, bashkë me qej, mij, mica,
mbi pecat e mykta, të qelbta, të ndyta, të lagta
lakuriqen mishnat, si zhangë; të verdhë e pisa;
kapërthehen ndjenjat me fuqi shtazore,
kafshojnë, përpijnë, thithen, puthen buzët e ndragta
edhe shuhet uja, dhe fashitet etja
n'epshin kapërthyes, kur mbytet vetvetja.
Dhe aty zajnë fillin të marrët, shërbtorët dhe lypsat
që nesër do linden me na i mbushë rrugat.

Mjerimi në dritzën e synit te kërthini
dridhet posi flaka e mekun qirini
nën tavan të tymuem dhe plot merimanga,
ku hije njerzish dridhen ndër mure plot danga,
ku foshnja e smueme qan si shpirt' i keq
tu' ndukë gjitë e shterruna të së zezës amë,
e kjo prap shtazanë, mallkon zot e dreq,
mallkon frytn e vet, mallkon barrn e randë.
Foshnj' e saj nuk qesh, por vetëm lëngon,
e ama s'e don, por vetëm mallkon.
Vall sa i trishtueshëm asht djepi i skamit
ku foshnjën përkundin lott edhe të fshamit!

Mjerimi rrit fënnin në hijen e shtëpive
të nalta, ku nuk mrrin zani i lypsis,
ku nuk mund t'u prishet qetsia zotnive
kur bashkë me zoja flejnë në shtretënt e lumnis.


Mjerimi pjek fëmin para se të burrnohet;
don ta msojë t'i iki grushtit q'i kërcnohet,
atij grusht që në gjumë e shtërngon për fytit
kur fillojnë kllapitë e etheve prej unit
dhe fetyrën e fëmis e mblon hij' e vdekjes,
një stoli e kobshme në vend të buzqeshjes.
Një fryt kurse piqet dihet se ku shkon
qashtu edhe fëmia në bark të dheut mbaron.

Mjerimi punon, punon dit e natë
tu' i vlue djersa në gjoks edhe në ballë,
tue u zhigatun deri në gjujë në baltë
e prap zorrët nga uja i bahen palë-palë.
Shpërblim qesharak! Për qindenjë afsh
në ditë - vetëm: lekë tre-katër dhe "marsh!".

Mjerimi kaiher' i ka faqet e lustrueme,
buzët e pezmatueme, mollzat e ngjyrueme,
trupin pënnendore e një tregtis së ndytë,
që asht i gjikuem të bijë në shtrat të vet i dytë;
dhe për at shërbim ka për të marrë do franga
ndër çarçafë, ndër fëtyra dhe në ndërgjegje danga.

Mjerimi gjithashtu len dhe në trashigim
-jo veç nëpër banka dhe në gja të patundshme,
por eshtnat e shtrembta e në gjoks ndoj dhimbë,
mund që të len kujtim ditën e dikurshme
kur pullaz' i shtëpis u shemb edhe ra
nga kalbsin' e kohës, nga pesha e qiellit,
kur mbi gjithçka u ndi një i tmerrshmi za
plot mallkim dhe lutje si nga fund i ferrit,
ish zan' i njeriut që vdiste nën tra.
Kështu nën kambë të randë të zotit t'egërsuem -
thotë prifti - vdes ai që çon jetë të dhunuem.
Dhe me këto kujtime, ksi lloj fatkeqësinash
mbushet got' e helmit në trashigim brezninash.

Mjerimi ka motër ngushulluese gotën.
Në pijetore të qelbta, pranë tryezës plot zdrale
të neveritshme, shpirti me etje derdh gotën
në fyt për me harrue nandhetenand' halle.
E gota e turbull, gota satanike
tu' e ledhatue e pickon si gjarpni -
dhe kur bie njeriu, si gruni nga drapni,

nën tryezë qan-qeshet në formë tragjikomike.
Të gjitha hallet skami në gotë i mbyt
kur njëqind i derdh një nga një në fyt.

Mjerimi ndez dëshirat si hyjet errsina
dhe bajnë tym si hejt q'i ban shkrum shkreptima.

Mjerimi s'ka gëzim, por ka vetëm dhimba,
dhimba paduruese që të bajnë të çmendesh,
që t'apin litarin të shkojsh fill' e të varesh
ose bahe fli e mjerë e paragrafesh.

Mjerimi s'don mshirë. Por don vetëm të drejt!
Mshirë? Bijë bastardhe e etënve dinakë,
të cilt në mnyrë pompoze posi farisejt
i bijnë lodërtinës me ndjejt dhelparak
tu' ia lëshue lypsiti një grosh të holl' në shplakë.

Mjerimi asht një njollë e pashlyeme
në ballë të njerzimit që kalon nëpër shekuj.
Dhe kët njollë kurr nuk asht e mundshme
ta shlyejnë paçavrat që zunë myk ndër tempuj.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Rini, thueja kangës ma të bukur që di!
Thueja kangës sate që të vlon në gji.
Nxirre gëzimin tand' të shpërthejë me vrull...
Mos e freno kangën! Le të marri udhë.

Thueja kangës, rini, pash syt e tu...
Të rroki, të puthi kanga, të nxisi me dashnu
me zjarrm tand, rini... Dhe të na mbysi dallga
prej ndjenjash të shkumbzueme q'i turbullon kanga.

Rini, thueja kangës dhe qeshu si fëmi
Kumbi i zanit te përplaset për qiellë
dhe të kthejë prap te na - se hyjt ta kanë zili


e na të duem fort si të duem një diell.
Thueja kangës, Rini! Thueja kangës gëzimplote!
Qeshu, rini! Qeshu! Bota asht e jote.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Nëpër hekra të kryqzuem të dritores seme
shof qiellën të coptueme në katërdhetë copë
edhe shof diellin sa një pare serme
- aq larg asht qielli nga e emja gropë.

E kjo gropë e eme e ka emrin burg.
E dini se burgu nuk asht për dëfrim.
Prandaj burg' i em asht shum i ultë
dhe më bani palmuç dhe më mbyti në trishtim.

Hekrat e kryqzuem dhe ndërgjegj' e eme,
dy anmiq të betuem, luftojnë dit' e natë;
por hekr' i fortë e mund ndërgjegjen teme
dhe në dëshprim përplasem si një qen i ngratë.

E kur nata vjen dhe xhixhillojnë hyjt
gëzohem fort, se hekrat nuk m'i kryqzojnë syt',
por t'u sjellmen mbrapa shof dritën e smutë
edhe hijën teme tu' u zgjatë në murt

si një kërcnim ligji, posi një dajak.
Dhe atëher tërbohem dhe urrej pa masë
dritën, hijën, vetën, muret edhe hekrat
edhe e ndjej vetën lua të ndryem në kafas.

Nëpër hekra të kryqzuem të dritores seme
shof qiellën të coptueme në katërdhetë copë
dhe zemra e eme ndien po aq të breme
në mes të katër murve sii në një gropë

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Frymzim' i em i pafat,
që vjen e më djeg mu në gji,
për kë po më flet? për kë të shkruej?
përse po më ban që kaq të vuej?
pse vjen e më djeg mu në gji,
frymzim' i em i pafat?

Për të gjorët? për ata që nuk kanë dritë?
0 frymzim' i em i ngratë,
mjaft me plagë që s'kan shërim,
leni të dergjen në mjerim,
Njerzit s'duen ma trishtim,
botës s'ia kande atë kangë të thatë,
thot se mjell një farë të idhtë.

Far' e idhtë... far' e idhë...
- 0 njerz të bimë nga far' e ambël!
Frigë të mos keni, pse një kangë
mund t'ju theri në ndjesi,
t'ju kujtojnë zemrën në gji
në ndërgjegje dhe një dangë...
porju t'ju bajë edhe ma zi.

Frymzim' i em i pafat!
Shporru ktej! Nuk të due!
S'i due hovet tueja të nalta,
as fluturimet... Nëpër balta...
të ditve tona të shklas un due
rrokë me njerzit që rrok nata.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ILovePejaa

Krahët e zez të një nate pa fund
e varrosën lagjen pranë,
dritë, jetë, gjallsi - askund,
vetëm errsinë e skam.

U harrue jeta e ditës
ndër shtresat e natës, e pagja
u derdh nga parzm' e errsinës...
n'andrra përkundet lagja.

Njerzit ndër shtëpia flejnë
me gjoksa të lakurtë e të thatë
e gratë... fëmi po u lejnë
pa ushqim në gji, pa fat,

Pushojnë gjymtyrt e shkallmueme
në punën e ditës së kalueme,
shërohen trutë e helmueme
në gjumin e natës s'adhrueme.

Veç zemrat e njerzve të lanun
me të rektunt prralla rrfejnë:
mbi barrat e jetës së namun
që shpirt dhe korriz thejnë.

Prralla mbi fëmij rrugaça
barkjashtë e me hundë të ndyta,
që dorë shtrijnë me vjedhë, me lypë
e ngihen me fjalë të ndyta.

Prralla mbi varza të fyeme
me faqe e me buzë të thithna.
Prralla mbi djelm, me të thyeme
shprese, në burg me duer të lidhna,

të cilt nesër para gjyqit
për delikt do të përgjegjin, -
vetëm dreqit e hyllit
të gjith fajet tash ua mbshtesin.

Kështu lagj' e varfun pëshpritë
dhe errsinës hallet tregon.
Një gjel i undshëm, me dritë
të hanës i rrejtun, këndon.

Hesht! or gjel kryengritës,
i lagjës së varfun. - Këtu
nuk zbardh për ty drita e dritës.
i gjikuem je me ngordhë n'u.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Letersia 76

Me pelqen shume Migjeni eshte nje autor i madh!

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*VJESHTA NË PARAKALIM*

Vjeshtë në natyrë dhe vjeshtë ndër ftyra tona,
Afshon erë e mekun, lëngon i zymtë dielli,
lëngon shpirt' i smum ndër krahnore tona,
dridhetjet' e vyshkun ndër gemba të një plepi.

Ngjyrët e verdha lozin në vallen e fundme -
(dëshirë e marrë e gjethve që një nga një vdesin!)
Gëzimet, andjet tona, dëshirat e fundme
nëpër balta të vjeshtës një nga një po shkelin.

Një lis pasqyrohet në lotin e qiellit,
tundet dhe përgjaket në pasion të viganit:
"Jetë! Jetë unë due!" - e frymë merr prej fellit,
si stuhi shkyn ajrin... por në fund ia nis vajit.

Dhe m'at vaj bashkohet horizont' i mbytun
në mjegull përpise. Pemët degët e lagun
me vaj i mshtjellin në lutje - por kot! e dinë, të fikun,
se nesër do vdesin... Vall! A ka shpëtim ndokund?!

Mallëngjehet syni, mallëngjehet zemra
n'orën e vorresës, kur heshtin damaret,
e vorri inaltohet nën qiella ma t'epra
me klithëm dëshprimi që në dhimbë të madhe zvarret.

Vjeshtë në natyrë dhe vjeshtë ndër ftyra tona.
Rënkoni dëshirat fëmitë ejetës së vafun;
rënkoni në zije, qani mbi kufoma,
që stolisin vjeshtën nëpër gemba të thamun.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Motivet* 

A nder kujtime te shkimuna asht motiv' i nje vjershe?
nder kujtime te bardha te feminis virgjine, 
kur zemerplote me mbare boten defreheshe
ne deshire, shpresa e t'ambla andrrime? 

A nder kujtime t'aferme te djaleris vullnuese 
asht motiv' i zjarrte i nje vjershe dashunie,
me rime tingllueme e shprehje flakruese 
plot lumni jetese dhe gezim brohorie?

Nder ftyra te zbeta te grave te mjerueme, 
qe enden dhe neper pragje, tu' u shitun lypin, 
nder ftyra u shkarravitet nje vjersh' e permallueme
me vaj, me ankime qe der ne qiell hypin;

neper skaje t'errta, ku shungllon zgerdhia
me neveri, ne te cilen tregohet i marri, 
te cilin ndjek e shoqja, i biri dhe e bija 
-- ne revolt aty krijohet moto-permendari, 

neper skaje te mshefta ku droja ka mrizin
e qetsia shtrohet tue perpimun jeten -- 
aty bashke me tradhti motivi ze fillin
e pena e poetit me te zhvillon vjershen. 

Gjate jeteses se njeriut motivet te gjitha ngjyrash 
shkojne e vijne pa pramun. Po erdh motiv' i mbrame, 
i tmerrte ne fantazi tone - atbote nje te zbem ftyrash, 
nje hij' e keqe -- dhe kumona dam - daaam.





*Mi*llosh *Gje*rgj *Ni*kolla

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Parathania e Parathanieve*

Perdite perndojne zotat
dhe rreshqasin trajtat e tyne
mbi vjet dhe shekuj
dhe tash s'po dihet ma kush asht zot e kush njeri.
Nder tru te njerezimit zoti galuc ka ndejun.
Vetvetes me gisht tamthat i ka biruemun
ne shej te pendimit
dhe bertete ne kulm te hidhnimit:
cka, cka krijove?
-- Njeriu nuk e di:
a asht zoti pjella e tij,
apo ai vete pjella e zotit.
Por e sheh se asht kot i kotit
me mendue mbi nje idhull
qe nuk pergjegj.
Dhe tash s'po dihet ma kush asht zot e kush njeri.
Ka ardhe nje kohe, 
ne te cilen njerezit po kuptohen fare mire
per me ndertue Kullen e Babilonit, --
dhe ne maje te Kulles, ne maje se fronit
ka me hype njeriu
dhe ka me thirre:
Perendi! Ku je?

*Mi*llosh *Gje*rgj *Ni*kolla

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Te birte e shekullit te ri*

Na te birte e shekullit te ri,
qe plakun e lame ne "shejtnin" e tij
e cuem grushtin per me luftue
nder lufta te reja
dhe me fitue...
Na te birte e shekullit te ri
filizat e nje toke se rimun me lot,
ku djerse e ballit u dikonte kot -- 
se dheu yne qe kafshate e huej
dhe ne marrzi duhej shume shtrejte tu paguhej...
Na te birte e shekullit te ri,
vllazen te lindun e te rritun ne zi,
kur tinglloi cast' i yne i mbrame
edhe fatlume
ditem me thane
S'duem me humbe
ne loje te pergjakte te historis njerzore,
jo! jo! s'i duem humbjet prore --
duem ngadhnim!
ngadhnim, ndergjegje dhe mendimi te lire!
S'duem per hir
te kalbsinave te vjetra, qe kerkojne "shejtnim",
te zhytemi prap ne pellgun e mjerimit
qe te vajtojme prap kangen e treishtimit,
kangen monotone, pa shpirt te skllavnis -- 
te jem' nje thumb i ngulun nder trute te njerzis. 
Na te birte e shekullit te ri,
me hovin tone e te ndezun peshe,
nder lufta te reja kemi m'u ndeshe
dhe per fitore kem' me ra fli.


*Mi*llosh *Gje*rgj *Ni*kolla

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Lisi

*Kanga skandaloze* 



_Një murgeshë e zbetë, që bashkë me mkatet e botës
bar dhe mkatet e mia mbi supet e vet të molisun,
mbi supat e verdhë si dylli që i ka puth hyjnia
- kaloi rrugës së qytetit si ejll i arratisun 
Një murgeshë e zbetë, e ftohtë si rrasa e vorrit,
me sy boj hini si hini i epsheve të djegna të gjallesës,
me buzë të holla të kuqe, dy gajtana
pshertimet që mbysin
ma la der' vonë kujtimin, kujtimin e ftohtë të kalesës.
Prej lutjesh (jo tallse!) duel dhe në lutje prap po shkon
Lutjet i flejnë gjithkund: ndër sy, ndër buzë, ndër Gishta.
Pa lutjet e saj bota, kushedi, ç'fat do kishte?
Por dhe nga lutjet e saj ende s'i zbardhi drita.
O murgeshë e zbetë, që çon dashni me shënjt,
që n'ekstazë para tyne digjesh si qiriu pranë lterit
dhe ua zbulon veten Smirë ua kam shejtënvet:
Mos u lut për mue, se due pash më pash t'i bij ferrit.
Unë dhe ti, murgesh, dy skaje po të një litari;
të cilin dy tabore ia ngrehin njeni-tjetrit -
lufta asht e ashpër dhe kushedi ku do t'dali,
prandaj ngrehet litari edhe përplasen njerzit. 

_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## Lisi

*Ndeshja* 



_O grue, që të ndesha në ditn e fatkobit tem,
Kur prirja njellte e syt shikojshin zi
e ndjejshe veten se dhe unë jam fli
të një ndjesi si ti.
O grue, q'u ndeshme ditën e fatkobit tone
zemër për zemër edhe ball për ball
e ndjesitë n'u shprehën me mall
më një vall: sa hall
Dhe kështu në rrugë të madhe e shitme
zemrën tonë.
njerzve që vetëm një të përqeshun dhanë për të
e shkuen të kënaqun e tu'u gëzue - pse
panë mshefsinat intime të kësaj jetesës sonë.
E na, dhe një dhimbë të sinqertë tue ndijë,
vuejshin me zemër të ndrydhun si dy fëmijë
të humbun ndër vise të hueja natën vonë,
o grue, q'u ndeshme në ditën e fatkobit tonë. 

_

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*REZIGNATA*

Na shprehun të ngushlluem gjetme në vaj...
Mjerimet i morme në pajë
mejetë... se kjo botë mbarë
ndër gji t'Univerzumit asht një varrë,
ku qenia e dënueme shkrrahet rrshanë
me vullnet të ndrydhun në grusht të një vigani.
- Një sy i stolisun me lot të kulluet së dhimbes së thellë
ndrit nga skaji i mjerimit,
e kaiherë një refleks i një mendimit të hjedhtë
veton rreth rruzullimit
shfrimin me gjetë mnis së vet të mnerëtë...
Por kreu varet, syn' i trishtuem, mbyllet
e nga qerpiku një lot i kjart' shtyhet
rrokulliset nga ftyra, bie në tokë e thrrimet,
e ndër thrrimet e vogla të lotit ka një njeri lindet
Secili prej tyne n'udhë të fatit të vet niset
me shpresë në ngadhnim ma të vogël, përshkon të gjitha viset
kah rrugët janë të shtrueme me ferra e rreth të cilave shifen
vorret të shpëlamë me lotë e të marrët që zgërdhihen.

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Shpirt i ri*)*

Shqiponje me krahe te thyem! Vall, shpirti i plagosun!
Shpirt! aht i kulluet! dhimbe gjoksi te brengosun!
Vall, shpirti i therun... fli e nje lterit te ri,
vaj' i nje skamnori, te vllaut qe heq zi.

Shqiponje me krah te thyem! Vall, shpirt i molisun!
Qendro! Qendro krenar! mu si nje zot i stolisun
me diell t'arte ne ball, me qiella t'azurta ne sy...
Qendro! si vaj skamnori -- ende ka fryme ne ty.

O shpirt! Pellumb i gjore! Lajm i idealit te ri...
Zhgule shegjeten nga vetja, e rishtas, me dhimsuni
flutro mbi valet e jetes e fjale ngushllimi peshprit,
shero plaget skamnoreve e shpresen ne jete ua rrit.

Por hesht, shpirt'i goditun, fellte hesht ne pikllim,
i dhimset vetja shpirtit...o vall, se c'idhnim!
Shikon boten skamnore, plagen shikon me sy
e lote xhevahiri derdh...o vall, u fik nje hy!



* *Kjo poezi u botua per here te pare me titullin "Plaga". Migjeni e perfshiu ne "Vargjet e lira" me titullin e mesiperm.*

*Mi*llosh *Gje*rgj *Ni*kolla

----------


## Albioni

Në vendin tonë
kudo valojnë
flamujt e një melankolie
të trishtueshme...
... dhe askush s'mund të thotë
se këtu rron
një popull që ndërton
diçka të re.
Aty këtu në hijet
e flamujve
mund të shifet
një mund, një përpjekje
e madhe përmbi vdekje
për të pjellë diçka të madhe,
për të qitë në dritë një xhind!
Por, (o ironi)
nga ajo përpjekje lind
vetëm një mi.
Dhe kështu kjo komedi
na plas dellin e gazit,
nsa prej marazit
pëlcasim.
Në prakun e çdo banese
ku ka ndoj shenj jetese
valon nga një flamur
melankolie të trishtueshme

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## ilena

Urimet e mia per te gjitha postimet qe ke bere per migjenin ( shkrimtarin me te madh ne shqiperi) :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Rima e tretun*

Jeta i kaloi si nje gote shampanje.

Nett i coi ner shtreten mbi gji te grave,
te cilat e deshten fort a ma fort per pare
sesa per kafshimin e tij te dhambve.

Dhe syparja ra...
Protagonisti vdiq...


Por nuk vdes shampanja!


U linden milionet
me miliarde deshira,
Kuj t'i leshohet radha
kur nuk ka batalla?

Por do te kete Karrnera
dhe do te kete poeten
gjithashtu edhe priften.


Prifti ka per te thane:
ku do te shkoje 
ai qe e coi
jeten si nje gote shampanje
e ku ai me te thyeme dhambe?


*Mi*llosh *Gje*rgj *Ni*kolla

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## hope31

Per Migjenin ka akoma.
Kush e lexuar e ka vleresuar.
Ju faleminderit per postimet.

Sinqerisht
 hope31

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

*Nje nate pa gjume

A.SH.*


Pak drite! Pak drite! Pak drite, o shok, o vlla.
Te lutem, pak drite ne ket nate kur shpirti vuen,
kur te dhemb e s'di c'te dhemb, e syni gjum nuk ka,
urren nuk din c'urren, don e s'din se c'don.

Pak drite! O burre! O hero! ngado qe te jesh!...
Burre qe shkatrron edhe qe nderton serish!
Pak drite vetem, te lutem, mshire te kesh,
se do cmendem ne ket nate pa gjume dhe pa pishe.

Oh! ta kisha pishen te madhe edhe te ndezun! 
Me flaken e pishes ne qiellin e ksaj nate
ta shkruejshe kushtrimin... Ehu Burre i tretun! 
Do ta shifsha vallen tande ne maje te nje shpate.

Por pishe nuk kam e vetem jane burrat, shoket...
Dergjem n'errsine pa gjume dhe pa drite...
Askush s'me ndigjon, cirrem kot me kot...
Hesht more, hesht! por qindro, o shpirt.

Gjeli kendon dhe thote se asht afer drita
-- Gjel, rren a s'rren? cila asht fjala e jote? 
Kur ti kendon thone se asht afer drita...
Por un s'besoj sonte ne fjalet e kesaj bote.

Hiqmuni qafe, mendime!
O jastek ty te rroki, te perqafoj si shpetimin
me fal ate qe due: gjumin dhe andrrimin
e dy buzve qe peshperisin ngushllimin.






*Mi*llosh *Gje*rgj *Ni*kolla

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------


## zarathustra

IDHUJT PA KRENA

Nje tufan i tmerrshem i shembi idhujt.Disa i bani pluhun e disa i la pa krena.Tufani i tmerrshem nuk fryni as nga nje ane e horizontit,dha as nga qiella ,por duel nga zemra e dheut .Cdo gja qe del nga zemra asht ose perkdhelse si andja me intime ,ose e tmerrshme si tufani qe shemb idhujt.
U tret pluhuni i idhujve q`u shemben krejt,dhe s`u mbet fara,e idhujt qe mbeten pa krena qendrojne si deshmoret e shemtuem e nje jetes se perndueme.
Idhuj pa krena!Shemtim i natyres!E njerezit qe jetojne ne mes tyne enden si te harlisun.Ata qe kishin lindun para se t`u shembeshin idhujt dhe i pan me syt e vet ne bukurine e tyne ceremoniale ,ata tash renkojne ,psheretijne per kohen e idhujve te vjeter,dhe tue vdekun shpresojne se keta idhuj do t`i shpetojne .E ata qe lindin ne kohen e idhujve pa krena s`dine ka t`ia mbajne .Duen t`adhurojne ,po c`ka t`adhurojne ?Idhuj pa krena?...Duen te besojne ,por c`ka te besojne ?Idhujt pa krena?Kush mund te adhuroje te shemtuemen ?Kush mund te besoje ne nje zot pa krye?Cdo gja qe s`ka krye asht kufome e kufoma s`e ka vendin mes te gjalleve.Kufoma duhet varrose.Perndryshe ,e perlyemja me te ka per te qene katastrofale .E katastrofa asht katastrofe!Zhduk kombe!
(Kombi yne me te vertete s`u zhduk.Por arsyeja asht vetem se dhe kojshite tone t`aferm qene pak a shume te nje fati si ne.)
Idhuj pa krena!Flite e kohes ,e cila gjithcka perpin ,dhe fli te fatalitetit.Qendrojne ashtu te gjymtuem vetem e vetem pse s`duel njeriu i zoti te ndertoje idhujt e ri.Por,heret a vone ,ai do te dali .Dhe idhujt e ri qe do t`i ndertoje ai ,kane per t`u adhurue nga turmat .Se landa e tyne ka per te qene moral i kohes ,model`i tyne -njeriu i socem.
Idhujt pa krena!Ne varrimin e tyne kumonet kane per te plase se ramit,minaret kane per ta thye kurrizin se faluni dhe zhrecve do t`u keputen telat e fytit se kenduemi.Dhe do te vije heshtja.Se cdo vikame fillon dhe mbaron me heshtje .Mbasandaj do te filloje puna...

----------

bsdev (01-03-2017)

----------

